# openrc upgrade broke lots of stuff... [SOLVED]

## papapenguin

I recently ran an update...

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -avuDN world

 

and followed the new package instructions, as normal...

openrc had some instructions for migrating, so I followed those, then rebooted and...that's when I ran into problems.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I thought I had migrated the /etc/conf.d/rc pretty closely, but evidently not

My system boots into KDE, without sound, though and when I open a terminal, I get

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Could not start program '/bin/bash' with arguments '/bin/bash'

 

or

 *Quote:*   

> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
> 
> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
> 
> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
> ...

 

I have now completely rebuilt the system with

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e world

 

and still get the same issues as well as

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot Initiate the http Protocol
> 
> Additional information: Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.

 

I'm sorry that I don't post more details, but since I'm not able to post (and copy) from my computer, I'm typing details from another computer

thanks

----------

## papapenguin

I'm not sure if it's in the desktop environment as I don't have these problems outside of KDE, which is why I didn't post this there...

would a complete system rebuild with the install CD be too drastic????

HELP!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you run etc-update after updating to openrc? Also, post your /var/log/dmesg, and emerge --info.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## papapenguin

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # emerge --info                                             
> 
> Portage 2.1.7.1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r3 x86_64)                                                   
> 
> =================================================================         
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

also, here is the link to dmesg, since I'm getting an error message while trying to post...

http://www.soundexperiment.org/donaldpics/dmesg2009

and I did run etc-update prior to rebooting!

----------

## Mike Hunt

can you post the output of eselect rc show all  please

----------

## papapenguin

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # eselect rc show all                                       
> 
> Status of init scripts in runlevel "battery"                              
> 
>   acpid                     [started]                                     
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

To eliminate baselayout and openrc as a possibility for this, 

a. emerge -C baselayout openrc 

b. save your /etc/hosts, /etc/conf.d/hwclock, and /etc/conf.d/hostname files. They will be deleted if not moved or saved elsewhere.

c. emerge -av baselayout openrc. This should overwrite all openrc stuff.

d. replace the saved files after you do etc-update.

e. reboot.

If this is a baselayout-openrc issue, the above actions should clear it. If the problem remains, then you'll have to research in your /var/log/emerge.log (I suggest mouspad as an editor), and see the last group of emerges right before things went haywire. Post the list of emerged packages. That way, we can figure out which package would be likely to make something like this happen.

BB!

P

----------

## Mike Hunt

... and if you still have issues after following Pappy's instructions post the output of

```
ls -l /etc/init.d | grep udev
```

and 

```
eselect rc show all | grep udev
```

----------

## mv

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable

 

This sounds more like a bug in pam or too restrictive permissions concerning the number of processes. But it might also be an indirect effect of /dev, /proc or /sys not being mounted: Can you verify wheter /dev, /proc and /sys are mounted?

----------

## papapenguin

thanks pappy_mcfae, Mike Hunt and mv for replying...

well I ran exactly this:

 *Quote:*   

> a. emerge -C baselayout openrc 
> 
> b. save your /etc/hosts, /etc/conf.d/hwclock, and /etc/conf.d/hostname files. They will be deleted if not moved or saved elsewhere. 
> 
> c. emerge -av baselayout openrc. This should overwrite all openrc stuff. 
> ...

 

replaced my hwclock, and hosts and I'm back up in perfect running order...

not sure why openrc broke, or caused the fork error, but I'm glad to have it fixed!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Glad I could help. Somehow, one of the files got corrupted. It happens sometimes. Usually for me, it's my kwallet file that somehow self-destructs about every six months or so, whether it needs to or not. That's why I have a back-up.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

